#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Qual treinamento FTTx devo fazer? Onde existem estes treinamentos? [Dicas][Vídeo]

## gabrielnicolodi

Galera bom dia!
Em algum momento de sua carreira profissional vocês devem se ter feiro este questionamento. Qual o melhor treinamento para capacitar minha equipe? Qual devo fazer? A minha respostá é: Faça mais de um treinamentos.
Mas qual o indicado para iniciar? Por que fazer vários? Quais os locais? 
Fiz um vídeo falando sobre isto e sobre os treinamentos que já fiz, você pode vê-lo em:




Inscreva-se no canal e compartilhe com seu colega que também tem esta duvida.
Um abraço!

----------

